# looking for suggestions



## bigboned (Sep 30, 2014)

I am only 18 but I'm 6ft and weigh 212 I am looking to find a source i have looked at plenty of forums but never joined one. I have seen plenty of recommendations but it's hard to find one thats trust worthy all that i looked at had both good and bad reviews. Any advise or suggestions would be most appreciated.


----------



## snake (Sep 30, 2014)

You're going about this all the wrong way my friend. There are guys on here that lift the house with Total Testosterone levels less than yours. At 18 y.o. you should be growing just flipping through a muscle mag.

I suggest you put some workouts and weight up here along with your diet. The boys here will be more than happy to help you get where you want to be.


----------



## woodswise (Sep 30, 2014)

bigboned said:


> I am only 18 but I'm 6ft and weigh 212 I am looking to find a source i have looked at plenty of forums but never joined one. I have seen plenty of recommendations but it's hard to find one thats trust worthy all that i looked at had both good and bad reviews. Any advise or suggestions would be most appreciated.



Be very careful bro.  Asking for a source is likely to result in scammers pretending to be  source offering to sell you stuff.  Also you're not going to find a trustworthy source on your own.  If you are in a gym, make sure you work hard and get noticed.  Some of the big guys there, if they see you working hard, might be willing to make friends, and once you figure out which of them are good people you will know who to ask and they might be able to help you find a reliable source.

Also, I agree with Snake.  At your age, you should be able to put on huge amounts of muscle, just eating large, and lifting heavy weights.  At your age, you should be able to get to 200# and be very lean without AAS.

If you're not willing to wait, at least spend a lot of time educating yourself before jumping on.  The risks of bad side effects from AAS are significant and can cause permanent damage to your body.


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 30, 2014)

Fact #1  We are not a source board.  We will not offer you a source.  It is a public forum...How do you know that LE isnt watching you as you ask for a Source?  If you have found a particular source and are not sure if they are "good" then you can tell us and if any of our brothers and sisters have knowledge, they will feel free to chime in with good and/or bad experience.

Fact#2  You are 18 years old.  Many here are trying to replicate what our Test levels were when we were 18.  The most anabolic thing you have going on for you at 18 is FOOD. Lots of it.

Stick around and learn.


----------



## bigboned (Sep 30, 2014)

I have been on a short cycle of test before 8 weeks at 400mg a week I was wondering if that could've screwed with my natural production or not at my age. Also the reason behind wanting to do it is I have been working out for 3 years and eat about 5000 calories a day i want to make it to 240 in the next 6 months or so and don't believe I can do that naturally. I live in a small town and go to one of the smaller gyms so its hard to find something local. But keep giving me input whether it's against what i want to do or not it will help influence my decision.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 30, 2014)

Transcend brother? Take over my man!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2014)

bigboned said:


> I have been on a short cycle of test before 8 weeks at 400mg a week I was wondering if that could've screwed with my natural production or not at my age. Also the reason behind wanting to do it is I have been working out for 3 years and eat about 5000 calories a day i want to make it to 240 in the next 6 months or so and don't believe I can do that naturally. I live in a small town and go to one of the smaller gyms so its hard to find something local. But keep giving me input whether it's against what i want to do or not it will help influence my decision.



What's the rush?


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 30, 2014)

Dang bro I wish i woulda been lifting at 18  very sad...Didnt start until mid thirties


----------



## bigboned (Sep 30, 2014)

Well I want to be in the 238 weight class by this powerlifting season I currently bench 405 but by the hopefully I would be around 500


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2014)

bigboned said:


> Well I want to be in the 238 weight class by this powerlifting season I currently bench 405 but by the hopefully I would be around 500



As a PL I can understand doing whatever it takes. But it's not gonna put 95 lbs on your bench that quick. Only way you will have that happen in a short period is if you have major technical issues to work out. But with a 400 plus bench that's not likely.

I just can't for my own personal ethical reasons advise you on what to take or how much. But I am not judging either. I use drugs and I compete. But I am way older. Done growing and maturing.

What's does your training look like?


----------



## bigboned (Oct 1, 2014)

i work out seven days a week I know lots of people say take a recover day but I'm never tired and feel that my body recovers fast enough since I'm young. I work out twice a day working each muscle group. mondays i do shoulders and legs, tuesdays back and bis, wednesday chest and tris, then i repeat that till sunday where i do bis and tris.


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2014)

Brother, I don't think anyone is questioning your dedication. If you are 212 and benching 405 at age 18 as you stated, you have the genetics that everyone only dreams about. Truthfully, I would like to see how far you could go naturally! There are guys who are in the 220's and have years of lifting that can't do 400 naturally. The issue I think everyone has is your age. We really don't know how much AAS will effect your long term health and growth.

Regardless of the path you take, I hope you stick around. Don't run because you didn't get the answer you wanted. The guys and gals here can help you way beyond compounds and mgs.

P.S.
You sure about the 5,000 cal. I mean is that a guess or you really counted them?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2014)

bigboned said:


> i work out seven days a week I know lots of people say take a recover day but I'm never tired and feel that my body recovers fast enough since I'm young. I work out twice a day working each muscle group. mondays i do shoulders and legs, tuesdays back and bis, wednesday chest and tris, then i repeat that till sunday where i do bis and tris.


Well if it's strength you want and recovery is not an issue for you look up sheiko. Use program #29. It will blow your head off and forever change the way you train.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 1, 2014)

bigboned said:


> I have been on a short cycle of test before 8 weeks at 400mg a week I was wondering if that could've screwed with my natural production or not at my age. Also the reason behind wanting to do it is I have been working out for 3 years and eat about 5000 calories a day i want to make it to 240 in the next 6 months or so and don't believe I can do that naturally. I live in a small town and go to one of the smaller gyms so its hard to find something local. But keep giving me input whether it's against what i want to do or not it will help influence my decision.



If you feel like your previous cycle messed up your hormone levels you should have a blood test done and check to see where you're at. They're pretty cheap and private and a comprehensive blood panel will take out the guesswork on whether or not you're producing enough testosterone and other vital hormones. Go to privatemdlabs.com and get the hormone panel for females. After an online coupon code it should be around $50. Go to your nearest labcorp location wih the requisition you printed out and you'll have results back in a few days sent to your email.


----------



## bigboned (Oct 1, 2014)

All advise is greatly appeciated thanks everyone and I never knew you could test your own blood levels that would help great thank you


----------



## bigboned (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh and about the calories I count them for the most part certain meals I won't if I'm at a restaurant  and I do eat somewhat dirty as well


----------



## Bassman101 (Oct 2, 2014)

look up excerises to help your rotater cuff out that can add some weight to your bench not much but a little helps


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 2, 2014)

Please change your handle to BoneHead.  People here have been overly kind due to your age IMO.

To disregard your age ~ you have disrespected this board by asking your question.  You deserve a swift kick in the balls.  Steroids are illegal in most places in the world and I am sure they are where you live.  Why would anyone tell you anything?  You are unworthy of trust because you won't do the work to deserve it.  You've basically embarrassed yourself and probably don't even know it.

You would benefit from more reading and less posting.  I am not trying to silence anyone.  I am only saying that OP would benefit from first reading the rules then also reading the diet and workout forums.  The last thing he needs is gear.

But, he won't.  Instead he'll make a first post directly asking for a source.  Being young in not your problem.  You are stupid and therefor a hazard.  I don't expect you'll be here long.  Because lazy and stupid people will not put in the effort required to benefit from thisforum or this lifestyle.  So, don't let the door hit you on your way out!


----------



## bigboned (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm definitely not lazy it's a damn question that I posted if people disagree with what I want to do ok but don't disrespect me you don't know a single thing about me. I never joined a forum before and just thought why not give it a try and see what people say. I know I'm young and I knew people were going to tell me to young to do gear and that's ok, but I'm not some 135 pound kid who has barely lifted a weight his whole life. I don't care how old you are or how important you think you are don't disrespect me


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 2, 2014)

I know enough....I know you did not take time to read the rules.  I have no problem with your age.  Anytime someone in their first post makes reference that they are looking for a source negates the opportunity to gain my respect.  It is lazy and stupid.  Management has changed their policy against banning such people which was not the case a short time ago.  I do support the board but I will never condone such activity because it brings unwanted attention IMO.

This board is here to assist with people diet, work-out regimens, and help with cycle advise.  That does not include source recommendations or source checks.



bigboned said:


> I'm definitely not lazy it's a damn question that I posted if people disagree with what I want to do ok but don't disrespect me you don't know a single thing about me. I never joined a forum before and just thought why not give it a try and see what people say. I know I'm young and I knew people were going to tell me to young to do gear and that's ok, but I'm not some 135 pound kid who has barely lifted a weight his whole life. I don't care how old you are or how important you think you are don't disrespect me


----------



## jSalud (Oct 2, 2014)

Another thing to consider is the possibility of having kids. There is always a chance you can never have hen even after 1 cycle. I could not imagine my life without my 2 kids. I personally waited until I ha my kids before cycling.


----------



## bigboned (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok yes I didn't really read the rules. And that is no longer really what I've been talking about, and it's not really a problem anymore. I'm sorry I posted looking for a source on the page. And I have though about it and it does worry me but there have been plenty of bodybuilders who have cycles at my age like dorian Yates and still have kids. However I realize this is a risk.


----------

